# Good Sign? :)



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

A video of my bettas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRRyPpvYUyo


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Now I see vertical bars! No bubble nest tho.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Try floating a 2 inch square piece of bubble wrap in the tank, this encourages my guys to build there nest underneath it.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

mand said:


> Try floating a 2 inch square piece of bubble wrap in the tank, this encourages my guys to build there nest underneath it.


Thanks I'm going to try that and see how it goes.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

I left my male with the girl in the vase for a day. he didnt really make a bubblenest so i let the girl out. instantly he started building it. make sure she has alot of hiding spots!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> I left my male with the girl in the vase for a day. he didnt really make a bubblenest so i let the girl out. instantly he started building it. make sure she has alot of hiding spots!!


I did that, still no bubble. Vertical bar is now horizontal. So I took her out and probaly try later.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO the pair in the video are fighting, not flirting. You want them to flirt when they see each other, not fight. So this is a bad sign. Try isolating them for a day or two. If the male builds a nest, reintroduce the female. If not, try flaring the male to another male/mirror then rest him for a day or so. Keep doing this until the male flirt swim..... sometimes if the female flirt swim, the male will too. But it's more important for the male to do so than the female.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

indjo said:


> IMO the pair in the video are fighting, not flirting. You want them to flirt when they see each other, not fight. So this is a bad sign. Try isolating them for a day or two. If the male builds a nest, reintroduce the female. If not, try flaring the male to another male/mirror then rest him for a day or so. Keep doing this until the male flirt swim..... sometimes if the female flirt swim, the male will too. But it's more important for the male to do so than the female.


Thanks I took her out and guess what he made a bubble nest!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is a video of him making it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drXD9k3iOps


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your male is very pretty.....He looks like a spade tail....Your female looks VERY aggressive....You better be around to monitor this spawn.......


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Your male is very pretty.....He looks like a spade tail....Your female looks VERY aggressive....You better be around to monitor this spawn.......


I also thought he look like a spade tail too . So i went out today and came home to this ...

OMG LOOK! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkE1QZuemjE


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous! She's gorgeous! They're beautiful! I love the deep reds! 

Congratulations!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Torat said:


> He's gorgeous! She's gorgeous! They're beautiful! I love the deep reds!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks Torat 

Here is a video of him catching the egg and putting it in the nest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLXQkapjI3c


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't concentrating in doing my homework... its just so cool! I think its over 100+ eggs im like laying and looking at them spawning like crazy.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats.
Hope he's a good daddy.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

indjo said:


> Congrats.
> Hope he's a good daddy.


Thanks  he is being a good dad. Lol at first I thought the female was eating the eggs but she wasn't she was picking up the egg and putting it back in the nest.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> congrats!!!


Thanks, congratulating to you as well


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Baby hatch! Ero going crazy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vpogxnw0sE


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it normal that fry fall from nest and doesn't even wiggle at all? I see some wiggle but not most of them but i see their tail tho.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah its normal. mine do that also. there are too many and my male misses some that fall to the ground=) but eventually they will be free swimming. my fry are starting to be free swimming=)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!!! Not sure about the wriggling though. I think that they'll be fine if they just sit at the bottom until they can swim horizontally though.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> yeah its normal. mine do that also. there are too many and my male misses some that fall to the ground=) but eventually they will be free swimming. my fry are starting to be free swimming=)


awesome cool i was worried for a sec there lol.



youlovegnats said:


> Congrats!!! Not sure about the wriggling though. I think that they'll be fine if they just sit at the bottom until they can swim horizontally though.


thanks for the info


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

haha yeah i was worried also!! do you have a filter in your tank right now?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> haha yeah i was worried also!! do you have a filter in your tank right now?


no i don't. i don't plan on using one. i will do regular water changes. I said we spawn on the same day I was wrong i'm a day behind you lol. Yours was on the 26th mine was on the 27th. I just receiveed my black dragon halfmoon pair today. They are my next one to breed. The VT ones was for experiences and practice.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

cool!! i have a copper HM that i want to spawn but im searching for the perfect female for him!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> cool!! i have a copper HM that i want to spawn but im searching for the perfect female for him!!


Nice! Copper HM are cool..


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

And make sure you let your new ones rest for a month or two for the best results, since shipping is so stressful.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Please do not swear like that on the forum..
> 
> And make sure you let your new ones rest for a month or two for the best results, since shipping is so stressful.


oh ok sorry. thanks for the info i will.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Heres a picture of my frys. The rest of them is in the bubble nest.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay almost all are free swimming now.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, hope all goes well.


----------

